# ...mal meine Koi vorstellen...



## Zacky (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Auch ich habe es endlich mal geschafft, meine Koi in ihrem Domizil zu fotografieren. Nach großer Teichputzaktion vor drei Wochen, ist das auch besser zu erkennen. Sichttiefe 1.60m bis Grund.  

Was ich euch in diesem Zusammenhang fragen möchte, ist; Das ich zwei Koi habe, die ich ursprünglich mal als unifarbend (evtl. Ogon) angesehen habe. Jetzt bekommen die zwei jedoch Farbe, gelb und orange. Was mich nicht unbedingt unglücklich macht, wenn es mehr Farbe wird. Ist das für das Alter von etwa 2-3 Jahren normal und in welche Varietät kann ich sie nunmehr einordnen!?


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ...mal meine Koi vorstellen...*

Zacky,
schöne Koi.
Warte noch mal 1-2 Jahre, dann sollte sich die Farbe nicht mehr so stark ändern.
Ogon sind glänzend, den hellen fehlt eine Farbe z.B. für Kohaku. Die Farben können aber auch nachkommen.
Ich hab auch einen Shiro Muji schwimmen, bis auf die Farbe entwickelt er sich schön.


----------



## Frankia (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ...mal meine Koi vorstellen...*

Hallo Zacky

sind wirklich schöne Fische dabei und die Veränderung der Farben kommt immer wieder mit zunehmendem Alter und Wachstum. Es gibt Leute, die kaufen keine Koi mehr unter 50 cm, da sie hier schon fast ausschließen können, dass sich Farbe und Schuppenstruktur wesentlich ändern.
Die Intensität der Farbe hat auch etwas mit dem Futter und dessen Zusätze zu tun


----------



## nico1985 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ...mal meine Koi vorstellen...*

Schöne Koi und bei dir scheint ja sogar die Sonne!


----------



## Moonlight (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: ...mal meine Koi vorstellen...*



Zacky schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommen die zwei jedoch Farbe, gelb und orange.



Hey Rico,

der Koi mit dem gelb scheint ein Hariwake werden zu wollen ... und der Koi, der das Rot bekommt, wird wahrscheinlich ein Kohaku.

Schöne Koi hast Du schwimmen ... 

Mandy


----------

